# For all you engineers out there:



## jirodriguez (May 24, 2011)

*For all you engineers out there.*
 


 *How the word "Boob" was invented:*


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

LOL---That is funny !!!!


----------



## scarbelly (May 24, 2011)

Now that is funny


----------



## alelover (May 25, 2011)

Seems logical.


----------



## venture (May 25, 2011)

We forgot the beloved bottom view.  But I think all views depend on age?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## miamirick (May 26, 2011)

sorry to say    havent seen a side view like that since college!!


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jun 6, 2011)

If one is lucky the top view is also the bottom view.


----------

